# How much is a round of golf in Dubai



## ai2bob (Jun 28, 2010)

How much is it generally tro play somewhere half decent


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Currently Emirates GC (Championship course) is AED400 inc buggy and driving range.
Mongomery I think is about 300


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh and jebel Ali do a twilight round for AED125 for 9 holes


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dubai Creek is doing a deal, 299dhs for 18 holes and lunch.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

once i called emirates hills, and they told me its 50aed ,one hour for practice area,30aed for renting club..


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ai2bob said:


> How much is it generally tro play somewhere half decent


Adding to those already, in past years you could get 18 holes during the late summer promotions of a lot of good clubs for 200 AED all inclusive.

Fingers crossed for the same again this year ! Otherwise why go out in 50 plus direct sun for 5 + hours ..  .. :clap2: .. :eyebrows:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> once i called emirates hills, and they told me its 50aed ,one hour for practice area,30aed for renting club..


Excellent value late in the day for wacking 100 plus balls, then closely followed by a few drinks, with pleasant company, some laughs and dinner as some of us do on occasion ! .. :clap2:


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Excellent value late in the day for wacking 100 plus balls, then closely followed by a few drinks, with pleasant company, some laughs and dinner as some of us do on occasion ! .. :clap2:



Ive been doing all the plus plus after golfing...but havent made it to the holes yet:juggle:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> Ive been doing all the plus plus after golfing...but havent made it to the holes yet:juggle:


 .... obviously heavily in training for the same ...  .. :clap2:


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> .... obviously heavily in training for the same ...  .. :clap2:


hmmm....well if you decided to make it ONE day, give me a shoutlane:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> hmmm....well if you decided to make it ONE day, give me a shoutlane:


Hmm ... traditionally this has been of a Thursday arvo/night. We can always put it out there again but probably in another new thread rather than accidently "hijacking" this one? ...


----------



## Branded [EXPAT] (Jul 2, 2010)

Isnt it a little too hot for a round of golf? Or is the coarse cooled with chillers?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Branded [EXPAT] said:


> Isnt it a little too hot for a round of golf? Or is the coarse cooled with chillers?


Mate, my sentiments exactly unless its at sparrows or very last thing in the arvo at dusk this time of year .... then again a little bit of perspiration never hurt anyone ... :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Branded [EXPAT] said:


> Isnt it a little too hot for a round of golf? Or is the coarse cooled with chillers?


Someone is going to see that post and try to figure out how to do that... thanks for adding to the wasteful projects of Dubai Branded!


----------



## Branded [EXPAT] (Jul 2, 2010)

I believe it has already been implemented on the Jebel Ali Golf Spa resort beach! Carbon emissions, bah humbug!


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

ai2bob said:


> How much is it generally tro play somewhere half decent



There is a summer rates promo for uga and non uga member. Check this site ugagolf.com


----------

